# General > IoT, IoE, and Maker Forum >  What skills are needed for IoT?

## nihitthakkar

What skills are needed for IoT?

----------


## dilettante

What do you want to do?

Normally to accomplish much here you need at least some fundamental electronics background.  You can play around with breadboards but you need soldering skills to do anything "real."  Not to mention working with some form of circuit boards even if just playing around using bare perfboard.

The programming skill required seems to be pretty thin for basic stuff.  These days most of it is done using script interpreters for Python dialects or code generators like Arduino.

Patience is always a virtue.

----------


## johnsinha

*What skills are needed for IoT
*
Machine Learning 
AutoCAD 
Node.
Security infrastructure 
Security engineering 
Big Data 
GPS Development

----------


## digitalShaman

> *What skills are needed for IoT
> *
> Machine Learning 
> AutoCAD 
> Node.
> Security infrastructure 
> Security engineering 
> Big Data 
> GPS Development


sorry, but that list is not correct and misleading.
you need some electronics background as dilettante mentioned. 
not sure why autocad is mentioned but a tool for boardlayout may be handsome. you will certainly get in touch with C language for embedded development. once you add network support to your device, security topics should be considered. but "machine learning", "big data" and "gps" are just buzzwords in that context  :Wink:

----------


## digitalShaman

one more skill not yet mentioned: you need to be able to read and understand datasheets like e.g. this one: Atmel-7810-Automotive-Microcontrollers-ATmega328P_Datasheet.pdf i.e. have the understanding of computing basics like I/O, Interrupts, Memory Addressing aso

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

You need a solder gun and a hammer/chisel to cut the hole.

----------


## Hemanath

Top IoT skills to master:

Machine learning and Artificial Intelligence.
JavaScript and Python.
Knowledge about how sensors work.
UI-centric Approach.
Node.js Development.
Big Data.
GPS systems.
Cloud Computing.

----------


## techgnome

> *What skills are needed for IoT
> *
> Machine Learning 
> AutoCAD 
> Node.
> Security infrastructure 
> Security engineering 
> Big Data 
> GPS Development


What?




> Top IoT skills to master:
> 
> Machine learning and Artificial Intelligence.
> JavaScript and Python.
> Knowledge about how sensors work.
> UI-centric Approach.
> Node.js Development.
> Big Data.
> GPS systems.
> Cloud Computing.


What? No... Again... no...

Because:



> sorry, but that list is not correct and misleading.
> you need some electronics background as dilettante mentioned. 
> not sure why autocad is mentioned but a tool for boardlayout may be handsome. you will certainly get in touch with C language for embedded development. once you add network support to your device, security topics should be considered. but "machine learning", "big data" and "gps" are just buzzwords in that context


-tg

----------


## dilettante

It sound more like a job listing for a position at the exploiter end of IoT.

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

Hot glue gun is also useful.

----------


## yereverluvinuncleber

... and a certificate from the Elders of the Internet to allow you to start cutting bits of the internet and putting them into things.

----------


## gaouser

You need to know how to use a ossoliscope and serial UART. Learn arduino,raspbeerry pi or microphyton.

----------

